# Half A War alt cover? Shattered Sea series - Joe Abercrombie



## teacup (Oct 27, 2015)

(Unsure if this is the best place for this.)

Question - Are there different covers to Joe Abercombie's book "Half A War" book 3 of Shattered Sea series? I can only find one and I need a different one. I'll explain below.



I like all the books in a series I own to be of the same type - meaning the same type of cover and same dimensions (except for width due to the page count of course.) So for example I wouldn't want book 1 to have the cover depicting a character as the actor who played in the film adaptation and book 2's cover to be a different type, like drawn by an artist rather than a photograph taken.

I own book 1, Half A King, of this series. This is the cover and the matching cover for book 2:













I cannot find book 3, Half A War, with this type of cover. Below on the top right is the only cover I can find, which matches with the two books beside it but not the ones above.







Does anybody know if there is a version which matches the 2 above or if one will be released sometime soon? If not I'll have to buy the other versions, which I would prefer not to do since I already have book 1 with the top cover.


----------



## Stephyn Blackwood (Oct 27, 2015)

As far as I'm aware, I don't think it's been published in that cover just yet. In fact I'm not even sure it's in paperback yet. 

I know that the one's your looking for are the paperback covers.


----------



## teacup (Oct 27, 2015)

> As far as I'm aware, I don't think it's been published in that cover just yet. In fact I'm not even sure it's in paperback yet.
> 
> I know that the one's your looking for are the paperback covers.



Thanks, at least I don't have to keep searching for the right cover, now.

Amazon lists 1 paperback with the cover being the one shown above. It also lists another without an image to be released 10 March 2016. So this would be the cover I'm looking for?
Sucks that I'd have to wait so long for it. I might end up just going for the other covers


----------



## Stephyn Blackwood (Oct 27, 2015)

It's really just up to you, but I have to say that Half a War is the best of the three books. Without a doubt.

So even if you do decide to wait, know that the wait will be well worth it for such a good book.


----------



## teacup (Oct 27, 2015)

I don't want to wait a year, definitely not. I think I'll buy the other versions. This book arrived a little bit damaged, actually, so I can send it back and get a full refund. I was going to just put up with it but if I'm buying a new version anyway I'll just send this one back.

Thanks. I didn't think it would take so long for the different types to be released.


----------

